# Songtext-Quiz



## Buterfly (27 Sep. 2008)

So mal wieder Zeit für ein neues Spiel 

Es geht so: 
Man postet einen Teil von einem Songtext und der nächste muss erraten, wie der Song heißt. Bitte nicht googlen oder in anderen Suchmaschinen danach suchen, sonst ist's langweilig.

Tip: Am besten Refrat von einigermaßen bekannten Liedern posten, sonst wird's zu schwer.



> _And through it all she offers me protection
> A lot of love and affection
> __Whether I'm right or wrong
> And down the waterfall_



Jetzt is aber leicht ​


----------



## Muli (28 Sep. 2008)

Das dürfte Angels von Robbie Williams sein 

Hier mal das nächste ... es ist ein aktuelles aus den Charts:


```
Ohh watching me, hanging by a string this time.
Don't easily, the climax of the perfect lie.
Ohh watching me, hanging by a string this time.
Don't easily, a smile worth a hundred lies.
```


----------



## Buterfly (28 Sep. 2008)

Hör ich gerade das Lied: Gabriella Cilmi - Sweet about me



> You got me begging you for mercy
> why won't you release me
> you got me begging you for mercy
> why won't you release me
> I said release me


----------



## Tokko (28 Sep. 2008)

Das sollte doch von Duffy sein. Mercy.



> And the rain will kill us all
> We throw ourselves against the wall
> But no one else can see
> The preservation of the martyr in me


----------

